# Designing a Router Table; Dimensions?



## wacrider (May 17, 2013)

I've designed a portable table 36" wide x 24" deep to be used on saw horses and stored in my truck. I've designed it off a plan I saw to add an attachment as a horizontal router in addition to the table mounted. In addition there is a mortising sled I am going to make for it and which will probably be used quite often for some projects on the book. I'm uncertain as where to mount the router front to back. I will also be making raised panels further down the road as well so am wondering if I should mount the plate towards the back more, but how much is too far? Whats your setup like?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Wayne, you need to spend some time reading this sticky thread: http://www.routerforums.com/table-m...ed-pictures-your-router-table.html#post140404


----------



## wacrider (May 17, 2013)

That's a great thread that I've been looking thru for almost two weeks now. Lot's of examples.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Wayne, the Oak Park table suites your purpose perfectly. Here is Mikes plans. You can modify to suite your purpose. Once set up on saw horses it would be at a descent working height. Easy to take to the jobsite and setup.

http://www.routerforums.com/table-m...economy-table-top-install-mounting-plate.html


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

wacrider said:


> I'm uncertain as where to mount the router front to back. I will also be making raised panels further down the road as well so am wondering if I should mount the plate towards the back more, but how much is too far? Whats your setup like?


My homemade 'setup' is an abomination in the eyes of man, and the Woodworking Gods. :laugh:

But it works for me. Well, my router plate extends to the front of my router table, and the router is positioned in the plate back where it feels comfortable for me to use. That's about the best 'I' can come up with, where it feels comfortable for you to use.


----------

